# Heading south along the 95 corridor



## Malaki33 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello all,

I am heading to Orlando for Christmas and I am looking for some proven pairs that I may be able to pick up on my way back. Please PM me with what you have and prices.

thanks


----------

